
Next Up: Arq 7 - sashk
https://www.arqbackup.com/blog/next-up-arq-7/
======
bartvk
Very interesting. I've been using Arq 5 for the past year, to back up my
MacBook to a Linux VPS. When I read that people had migration problems with
Arq 6, I decided to skip that version and hold out for a bit.

The background seems that Arq 6 was a rushed release, and some people found
out that their previous backups were hosed after importing them in the new
version. The interface (not the engine) was written in Electron, but people
did seem to prefer it to Arq 5.

Now they seem to be moving to an all-native interface once more, with an
upgrade path that seems to simply adopt Arq 5 backups as-is (not try and
convert them).

All in all, Arq is still that one Mac/Windows app that does backups to your
own space and is extremely simple to set up.

